# [Xorg] problème  radeon - pilote libre

## igor76

bonjour,

voila, je désire utiliser ma carte graphique ( ati 9800 xt    chipset R350 ), mais je rencontre quelques problèmes.

Pour ce faire, j'ai suivi un tuto de gentoo.

-> mon noyau est ok, c'est au passage un 2.6.18

j'ai activé le mttr, l'agpgart, et nvidia_agp.

le noyau c'est bon il compile ca marche niquel, y a pas de souci la dessus.   :Very Happy: 

En revanche, j'ai du mal à installer les pilotes graphiques.

2 solutions, installation des drivers proprio ou des pilotes libres.

driver proprio

```
emerge ati-driver
```

me donne une erreur, cela  a pour effet de ne pas creer le fglrx   :Sad: 

pas cool, je me rabats vers les pilotes dri

driver libre

```
emerge x11-xorg
```

ok c'est cool ca marche, j'arrive meme a lancer un X, bon ca rame parce que la carte n'est pas pris en compte, mais ca marche.

je fais un petit

```
emerge x11-drm
```

ca marche aussi, ca m'installe radeon.ko dans /lib/modules/2.6.18/x11-drm/

ensuite, je modifies mon xorg.conf

et la j'ai cette erreur:

```
Failed to load module radeon
```

Apres avoir demandé de l'aide sur un forum, il s'est trouvé que le driver radeon_drv.so n'existe pas.

Ma question est donc, comment installer ce radeon_drv.so ????

merci.

-----

dans l'attente de l'ebuild  ati-driver-8.30    :Razz: Last edited by igor76 on Fri Nov 10, 2006 5:04 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## nykos

tu as essayé quelle version du driver proprio ?

c'est compatible 2.6.18 seulement depuis la version 8.29.6 je crois

----------

## YetiBarBar

 *nykos wrote:*   

> tu as essayé quelle version du driver proprio ?
> 
> c'est compatible 2.6.18 seulement depuis la version 8.29.6 je crois

 

Je confirme, seul la version 8.29.6 s'emerge avec le noyau 2.6.18 mais elle est encore en ~arch

----------

## El_Goretto

Bon, le coup du "aah nan, l'est pas stable le driver fglrx version truc", faudra arrêter à un moment donné.

Je reformule ma phrase: vous avez déjà vu un driver video réellement stable? Sans bug? (Quel que soit l'OS, remarquez. Y en a qui sont certifiés, mais c'est une bonne blague. Ben oui, pourquoi tous les README de la planète nous poussent à utiliser les drivers les plus récents, dans ce cas?).

Bref, m'est avis qu'il n'y a que 2 versions de drivers fglrx par personne: le dernier qui a marché "chez ouam", et le dernier sorti tout court. (bon, ok, 3 versions pour ceux qui utilisent la sortie TV, à la rigueur  :Wink: )

Voilà. Autant je suis à fond d'accord avec la philo gentoo arch/~arch, autant les utilisateurs de GPU ATI devraient avoir un regard un peu différent sur la chose. Depuis le temps...

----------

## blasserre

bienvenue sur le forum =)

peux tu mettre ton titre au format du forum (voir ce lien section 3/3)

merci  :Wink: 

----------

## igor76

@nykos et YetiBarBar: les drivers proposés par emerge sont les 8.27.10-r1

l'erreur vient de là   :Embarassed: 

j'ai regardé dans /usr/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers/ et j'ai 3 drivers proposés. Celle citée par emerge est la plus ancienne autrement dit la 8.27.10-r1. Dans le réportoire il y a la fameuse 8.29.6 mais je ne sais pas comment remplacer la version actuelle par celle-ci. J'ai pourtant un emerge --update --deep world , mais rien y fait.

Je n'ai auncun fichier package.mask

Bref, je continue de lire la doc de portage en attendant votre aide.

merci

@blasserre: voila c'est fait   :Wink: 

J'ai pris la mauvaise habitude de ne pas lire les chartes. dsl

----------

## El_Goretto

Regarde la doc, du côté du package.keywords  :Wink: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Sinon pour les drivers libres, tu n'aurais pas oublier la ligne "radeon" dans /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 ?

Je te laisse avec le owto correspondant.

----------

## nykos

 *Quote:*   

> je ne sais pas comment remplacer la version actuelle par celle-ci

 

un petit

```
x11-drivers/ati-drivers ~amd64

```

dans /etc/portage/package.keywords devrait faire l'affaire  :Wink: 

Yeah la version 8.30 est dispo, je suis entrain de l'emerger (du verbe emerger)   :Very Happy: 

----------

## _droop_

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Sinon pour les drivers libres, tu n'aurais pas oublier la ligne "radeon" dans /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 ?
> 
> Je te laisse avec le owto correspondant.

 

Bonjour,

Elle sert à rien en fait. Le module se charge au lancement de Xorg. En tout cas +1 pour utiliser le driver open source, la radéon 9800 étant supportée.

Pour revenir sur le 

```
Failed to load module radeon
```

tu as regardé dans 'dmesg' le message exact qui correspond à cette erreur ? (Teste avec un 'modprobe radeon').[/quote]

----------

## igor76

El Goretto  > c est bon j ai reussi a l emerger. merci

Magic Banana > non non, ce fichier existe bien et je m assure de le monter a la main avant le startx. C est reelement le radeon_drv qui me manque.

nykos > Ca y est, j ai installe les pilotes proprio ca marche  mais j ai pas le direct rendering 

droop > je me souviens plus de l erreur exactement, mais c etait dans le style : impossible de charger radeon

merci a tous

je me relis le howto sur ati pour le direct rendering   :Wink: 

----------

## _droop_

 *igor76 wrote:*   

> droop > je me souviens plus de l erreur exactement, mais c etait dans le style : impossible de charger radeon

 

En général dans dmesg, tu as un peu plus d'infos que ça, genre unknown symbol machin, file does not exists...

----------

## igor76

a droop,  dans dmesg je n ai que les messages du kernel au boot. Sinon dans le log d xorg, j ai

(EE) Failed to load module "radeon" (module does not exist, 0)

----------

## YetiBarBar

As-tu mis :

```
VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"
```

 dans ton /etc/make.conf avant de compiler x11?

----------

## igor76

avant de compiler x11-drm oui, d'ailleurs un module radeon.ko est crée dans /lib/modules/...../x11-drm/

par contre avant xorg-x11, je ne crois pas, mais il me semble que xorg-x11 ne prend aucune variable USE

----------

## Il turisto

Si tu as la ligne VIDEO_CARDS dans ton make.conf lance ceci

emerge -av xorg-server

Et tu verras en rouge le mot radeon. Donc tu recompiles ce xorg-server et le driver libre sera inclut et cela devrait fonctionner.

edit :

voici le mien (sans les couleurs of course mais si tu regardes bien devant le radeon y'a pas de - ):

```

StoGentoo ~ # emerge -av xorg-server

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.1.1-r1  USE="aiglx dri ipv6 nptl xorg -3dfx -debug -dmx -kdrive -minimal -sdl -xprint" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -evdev -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -magellan -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -synaptics -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon -apm -ark -chips -cirrus -cyrix -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx -glint -i128 -i740 -i810 (-impact) -imstt -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) -nsc -nv -nvidia -r128 -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vesa -vga -via -vmware -voodoo" 0 kB

```

----------

## igor76

arf ok c'est bon, je m'étais trompé j'avais mis "fglrx" dans VIDEO_CARDS dans le make.conf

j'ai tout recompilé et ca marche maintenant avec les dri.

merci les gars.

par contre j'ai pas tout compris quand j'ai compilé le xorg-server, il m'a recompilé ensuite les ati-drivers ????

bon ca marche, c'est le principal.

Arf que c'est compliqué.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Il turisto

Si tu veux ne plus avoir les ati-drivers --> emerge --unmerge ati-drivers.

A partir de la tu seras tranquille.

----------

## igor76

bon bon bon,

apres avoir mis  la gentoo entre parenthèse quelques temps, je reviens a l'attaque.

je fais un petit bilan de ce qui c'est passé et des trucs qui me chagrinent.

-> les drivers proprio (v8.29.6)  marche avec ma 9800xt

-> les dri plus ou moins, j'ai pas de direct rendering comme je l'avais laissé entendre dans un de mes posts précédents ( je sais meme pas pourquoi j'ai dit qua ce marchait enfin bref    :Rolling Eyes:   )

avec les dri.

J'arrive a lancer un WM sans probleme,  xfce4 marche bien.

La où ca coince c'est que j'ai pas de direct rendering

Et le truc qui coince encore plus c'est que je fais 2000 fps avec glxgears   :Shocked:   sachant que j'ai des lags avec mes consoles quand je les agrandi ou que je les déplace.

Dans un post précédent, quelqu'un a dit que les radeons étaient supportés.

Bon je sais pas trop comment interprété la doc, la voici:

http://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/ATIRadeon#head-2f5098616350345fc8b9d26888cb729d63303cf2

Voici mes conf et mes logs

xorg.conf

-----------

```
Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

        Option         "AIGLX" "true"                                 <-- que ce soit activé ou pas, ca ne se répercute pas sur ma config

EndSection

Section "Files"

        RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

#       FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"                     <-- mis en commentaire, car ces path n'existent pas, ca n'empeche pas de fonctionner

#       FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

#       FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "fr"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

        Option      "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]"

        Driver      "radeon"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]"

        Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]"

        Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Group        0

   Mode         0666

EndSection 

Section "Extensions"

#        Option         "Composite"   "Enable"                     <--- mis en commentaire, sinon ca rame mais pas tant que ca en fait ;)

EndSection

```

xorg.0.log

----------

cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep "(WW)"

```
       (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(WW) RADEON: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:3:0:1) found                                   <- pas grave , non déinit dans xorg.conf

(WW) RADEON(0): Failed to detect secondary monitor, MergedFB/Clone mode disabled                           <- normal aussi  ;)

(WW) RADEON(0): DRI init changed memory map, adjusting ...                                                                  <- je sais pas trop ce que c'est

(WW) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION  was: 0xdfffd000 is: 0xdfffd000

(WW) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION was: 0xffffffc0 is: 0xe07fe000

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x23                                                                             <- ca non plus

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x24

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x25

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x26

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x27

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x28

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x29

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2a

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2b

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2c

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2d

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2e

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2f

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x30

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x31

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x32

```

je n'ai aucune erreur dans mes logs

la commande:

cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep "(EE)"

ne renvoit rien

par contre, voici certains messages d'informations qui mérite un détour:

```
(II) RADEON(0): Direct rendering enabled

(II) RADEON(0): Render acceleration unsupported on Radeon 9500/9700 and newer.

(II) RADEON(0): Render acceleration disabled

(II) RADEON(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

(II) RADEON(0): Acceleration enabled
```

dmesg

--------

```
agpgart: Found an AGP 3.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 4x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:03:00.0 into 4x mode

[drm] Setting GART location based on new memory map

[drm] Loading R300 Microcode

[drm] writeback test succeeded in 1 usecs

```

Au passage ma puce est une R360 et non une R300.

Voila,

Si quelqu'un pouvait me dire ce qui ne va pas.

Comment cela se fait que j ai un score de 2000 fps avec un direct rendering : no

Le but premier n'étant pas vraiment de faire marcher ce joyeux bazarre, car j'ai toujours les pilotes proprio en secours.  J'essaie plutôt de comprendre les rouages d'Xorg

merci de votre aide

----------

## _droop_

Salut,

C'est bizarre mais le direct rendering a l'air activé (au vu des messages noyau et de glxgears)...

Par contre, dans ma session module de xorg.conf, j'ai une ligne avec 'drm' :

```

Section "Module"

   ...

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "drm"

   ...

EndSection
```

Sinon, un petite remarque, tu as mis le flag aiglx sur xorg-server et tu n'as pas précisé la méthode d'accélération dans la section 'Device' (donc EXA est utilisée). Ce n'est pas bonne idée. Les ralentissements viennent peut être de là. Solution : utiliser XAA ou enlever le flag aiglx.

```
Section "Device"

        ...

   Option "EnablePageFlip" "true"

   Option "ColorTiling" "true"

   #Option "AccelMethod" "XAA" 

   Option "AccelMethod" "EXA"

        ...

EndSection
```

----------

## Trapamoosch

Tente un 

```
export LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose && glxinfo
```

 et regarde si tu n'as pas de message d'erreur. J'ai eu le même souci que toi, et cela vient du fait que les pilotes propriétaires (fglrx) mettent une variable d'environnement dans /etc/env.d/09ati. Si tu as après ma commande des messages mentionnant la variable $LIBGL_DRIVERS_PATH, il y a fort à parier que cela vienne de ça.

La solution : unmerger les pilotes propriétaires, supprimer le fichier /etc/env.d/09ati et relancer le serveur X.

----------

## terminou

Vous avez tester les pilotes 8.30.3 avec le noyau 2.6.18 ??? ca marche ou pas ? en tout cas, pas chez moi   :Crying or Very sad:  pas moyen de creer le fichier de conf ....  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-515762.html

----------

## YetiBarBar

 *terminou wrote:*   

> Vous avez tester les pilotes 8.30.3 avec le noyau 2.6.18 ??? ca marche ou pas ? en tout cas, pas chez moi   pas moyen de creer le fichier de conf ....  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-515762.html

 

Je te donne une idée sur le lien ... mais le 8.30.3 tourne avec le noyau 2.6.18

----------

## El_Goretto

 *terminou wrote:*   

> Vous avez tester les pilotes 8.30.3 avec le noyau 2.6.18 ??? ca marche ou pas ? en tout cas, pas chez moi   pas moyen de creer le fichier de conf ....  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-515762.html

 

Merci de ne pas parasiter les threads des autres et d'ouvrir le tien.

Qui plus est, sur le forum FR si tu veux de notre aide à nous (le SAVAGE et ses sympathisans).

----------

## terminou

oui oui m'sieur.. mais je posais des questions du meme ordre  à puisque vous abordiez que seul les pilotes à partir de 8.29.6 etaient compatible avec le noyau 2.6.18   :Wink: 

----------

## igor76

J'ai le direct rendering: Yes   <- j'avais pourtant pas changé mon xorg.conf

glxinfo donne 3826.633 FPS ( soit 2 fois plus qu'avant)

J'ai redémarré mon PC avec un movais noyau gentoo, ce qui m'a donné une erreur lors du lancement du startx

j'ai remis mon noyau dans grub, puis j'ai rebooté.

Et apres un startx suivi d'un glxinfo, j'avais le direct rendering  !!!!!   :Shocked: 

@ _droop_

```
Pour être tranquille j'ai désactivé AIGLX

[quote]Section "ServerFlags"

        Option  "AIGLX" "off"

EndSection

[/quote]

J'ai rajouté le Load "drm", mais ca ne change pas grand chose dans les logs.

```

@Trapamoosch

aucune trace de /etc/env.d/09ati, cela dit j'ai voulu refaire un emerge des ati-drivers pour voir si j'allais repassé à un direct rendering: No , mais l'emerge n'a pas marché, j'ai ca:

 *Quote:*   

> >>> Source compiled.
> 
> >>> Test phase [not enabled]: x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.29.6
> 
> >>> Install ati-drivers-8.29.6 into /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.29.6/image/ category x11-drivers
> ...

 

Et ca reste bloqué sur le man:

autre chose aussi, j'ai fait:

 *Quote:*   

>  export LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose && glxinfo

 

j'avais un problème au niveau de "drci"

j'ai fait un emerge -av driconf et j'ai lancé driconf, ce qui m'a crée un /root/.drci

ensuite je n'ai plus de problème de ce coté là.

pour l'instant c'est toujours ce truc qui me chagrine:

```

(WW) RADEON(0): DRI init changed memory map, adjusting ...

(WW) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION  was: 0xdfffd000 is: 0xdfffd000

(WW) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION was: 0xffffffc0 is: 0xe07fe000

(**) RADEON(0): GRPH_BUFFER_CNTL from 20204c4c to 20157c6c

(II) RADEON(0): Direct rendering enabled

(**) RADEON(0): Setting up final surfaces

(**) RADEON(0): Initializing Acceleration

(II) RADEON(0): Render acceleration unsupported on Radeon 9500/9700 and newer.

[b](II) RADEON(0): Render acceleration disabled[/b]

(**) RADEON(0): EngineInit (32/32)

(**) RADEON(0): Pitch for acceleration = 160

(**) RADEON(0): EngineRestore (32/32)

(II) RADEON(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)
```

Je continue de chercher de mon côté. Merci

----------

## _droop_

 *igor76 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> pour l'instant c'est toujours ce truc qui me chagrine:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Salut,

ça c'est normal, les pilotes open source sont encore en plein développement et toutes les fonctions n'ont pas encore été implémentées. Ca devrait venir...

----------

